# Got a new Apisto, check him out...



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Got a new fishie, Apistogramma cacatuoides, for my planted 20g tank. Nice fish, kind of shy but very colourfull.

*Click the images to see full size photo. *


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice fish, and awesome pictures. I think thats better than anything I could see in person. I am a fan of apistos myself and mine tended to be shy in the beggining as well, now they are at the surface fighting for any food they can get.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, I think the initial shyness is pretty common with dwarf cichlids. The first few weeks I had my Rams- granted they were still juveniles- I barely saw them in my 30 gal. Now they are such little punks! Racing about, chasing all their tankmates... the only one who keeps them in line is the Angelfish!


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

A nice male you have there


----------



## Jchillin (Apr 12, 2006)

That is a beauty. Looks full grown as well. Does he have a partner?


----------



## JArtiles305 (Apr 13, 2006)

That's a beautiful red it has. Great shots.


----------

